# White Plains Expo 4/22



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey Tri-staters and others... Roll call for who's going to this one.

With that said, anyone willing to let me hitch a ride?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Ill probably be heading there, but i will not have any room in my truck.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hope to be there, if work doesnt get in the way


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Plan on going, might have space. 

Jake


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I will be attending Like Always


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be vending with Richard. Riko, I'd give you a ride but I leave at 5 am and return at 5pm.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> I'll be vending with Richard. Riko, I'd give you a ride but I leave at 5 am and return at 5pm.


Lol. Yeah I figured. If I feel like getting up at 4am I'll hit you up. Thanks though. It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone leaving from the city that I can catch a ride with?

Dave


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey y'all. I can get a zip car if you all want to split the cost.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Dave,

What do tou think it will cost on the weekend? I have Hertz Connect and it is much more expensive when not booked on the weekdays...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Actually I have hertz too.


----------



## mockachild (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll be there. Looking for a male variabilis or male nominant imitator. Any one have any please let me know in a PM.


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm planning to go and would be interested in joining an NYC carpool.

I might rent a car myself since I'm thinking of ordering some glass to pick up at the show. If I do that I'd be happy to split it with anyone else who's interested.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Just all pile up in tha back of a cargo van


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm down for that.

Sooo.... who's the man with the master plan?

Let's get some price quotes for those renting a car?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Since the car is rented by the hour, how long does everyone need? I can get a ford fiesta ( 4 people comfortable) for $8-10 per hour. Id like to book the car in advance bc theres not many cars at that rate.
PM if you wanna me in the car.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Dave,

I'm in.

Dave


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Dave,

Done

Dave







ps I got 1 seat left


----------



## Owl-man (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll be there with at least 5 E anthonyi S.I. OTW 2-3 months and eating like crazy. Will trade for --- make an offer. 
PM please if interested.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I might be attending. 

I'm always on the look out for a female azureiventris


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Another show missed smh!


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

I am going, I am in Queens, going by car if anyone wants a ride and is able to take the 7 train to Shea stadium stop I can pick like 4 people up. I am leaving at 9:00 AM and leaving the show around noon.
If anyone has a male benedicta calling and maybe some cauchero I may be interested, send me PM with price and possible PICS. I may be interested in other pumilio if I can't find the cauchero.
Al


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I actually have 1 seat available! leaving from midtown in the morning. Who wants it?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

JeremyHuff said:


> I'll be vending with Richard. Riko, I'd give you a ride but I leave at 5 am and return at 5pm.


you guys going to have amazonicus?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

mordoria said:


> you guys going to have amazonicus?


I'll check. We have 2 orders for 6 total and not sure how many we have. How many are you looking for?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

What will you have there Jerm?


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

I might be at this show and would like to offer a few pums i have for sale to locals before I post them for shipping. 

esperanza pumilio 0.0.1 From recent imports - 225

Probable pair of popa pumilio 1.0.1 From recent imports
male is calling female is by body shape - 375

cauchero pumilio Froglets 0.0.2 3 months out of water - 110 each or both for 200 

bastimentos pumilio 0.0.1 was aquired from a board member and is part of my trio I never heard calling or have gotten eggs. - 110 (what i paid)

PM's are best


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Should have:
azureus
dwarf cobalt
giant orange
matecho
patricia
standard leucomelas
banded leucomelas
veradero
vanzolini

adults of:
giant orange
powder blue
bakhuis
matecho

Lots of feeders, leaves and cypress knees


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Just ran over to the Apple store and bought Square. Now I'll be able to take all credit cards at shows, over the phone or online.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I can put together some nice young adult pairs of Giant Orange, Powderblue, and Matecho tinctorius if anyone is interested. The Vanzolinis, Intermedius, and Varadero imitators are a very good size and ready to go.

Richard.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Gotta give myself a shameless plug here... 










Let me build your tank for you! Feel free to shoot me a PM guys.


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

will I'm really hopping i will be able to make it the this expo, the problem is convincing the boss A.K.A "WIFE" lol but douse any one know what darts will be there , any Opphaga's.


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

mordoria said:


> I actually have 1 seat available! leaving from midtown in the morning. Who wants it?


Sent you a PM!


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking for a male basti if anyone has one and can bring to show please pm me


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey guys,
I am part of Dales Bearded Dragons and we will be vending at White Plains tomorrow with a full range of supplies. We have unbelievable prices so check us out.
Buddy
Ps come find me and we can talk frogs for awhile lol
Thanks


----------

